
Reason Why the West Is Determined to Ignore China’s Success - vixen99
https://journal-neo.org/2019/07/17/reason-why-west-is-determined-to-ignore-china-s-success/
======
chewz
> Conservative, anti-Communist Poland leads the pack: only 9% Poles “have
> confidence” in the leadership of President Xi. 11% of Greeks, 14% of
> Italians and 15% of Spaniards. That says something about Europe, as even in
> Canada, the number is 42%, and in the United States – 39%.

To me it seems like list of European countries where people generally do not
have much trust in politicians and the state.

As for Poland - we have lived through and experienced communism ourselves for
50 years. Thanks, not again.

